# What will be the price of iPhone 4 & 4S after iPhone 5 launch?



## Shah (Aug 14, 2012)

Everyone here in TDF is pretty sure that the 6th Gen iPhone will not be priced below 50k INR. But, what about the 4th and 5th Gen iPhones. Will i be able to get a iPhone 4 for around 20k after the launch of 6th Gen iPhone. Currently iPhone 3GS is available for 20K (and 13k for aircel postpaid customers). 3GS will be discontinued after the iPhone 5 launch for sure. Will iPhone 4 see a price drop and retail at around 20k to 25k INR? Can anyone predict it?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 15, 2012)

Who are those everyone?


----------



## Empirial (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What will be the price of iPhone 4 &amp; 4S after iPhone 5 launch?*

Launch of iPhone 5 may not affect the pricing of iPhone 4 & 4S in India. Infact I feel that Apple may not even launch iPhone 5 in india. Why? Well Read this Article : Nano-SIM cards could pose a massive challenge for iPhone 5 users | Video & Photo Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India



red dragon said:


> Who are those everyone?


hehehehe


----------



## techlover (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What will be the price of iPhone 4 &amp; 4S after iPhone 5 launch?*



Empirial said:


> Launch of iPhone 5 may not affect the pricing of iPhone 4 & 4S in India. Infact I feel that Apple may not even launch iPhone 5 in india.



strongly against it


----------



## Empirial (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What will be the price of iPhone 4 &amp; 4S after iPhone 5 launch?*



techlover said:


> strongly against it


 Hmmm so you're expecting Airtel & Aircel to manufacture Nano Sim in India???


----------



## havoknation (Aug 16, 2012)

They will never lower down the prices of 4 and 4S as after the release of 5, all IP4 and 4S from abroad will land to India for sale. They guys think that if something is not selling out there then India is the right place


----------



## Ricky (Aug 16, 2012)

European telecommunication companies already starting to issue nano sim card, I guess Indians will do so too..


----------



## Empirial (Aug 16, 2012)

Ricky said:


> European telecommunication companies already starting to issue nano sim card, I guess Indians will do so too..


Buddy even Micro Sim is not yet available widely in India so how can we expect Nano Sim?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 16, 2012)

There will be decrease of 100 US$ in the price of both


----------



## techlover (Aug 17, 2012)

Ricky said:


> European telecommunication companies already starting to issue nano sim card, I guess Indians will do so too..



First of all where the question of nano sim comes in? ...as per latest leaks of the parts of iPhone 5(or whatever Apple may call it  ) it can also be micro sim only 


Apple wont leave the whole Indian market to Samsung 

Lets wait for the best!


----------



## rider (Aug 17, 2012)

Why the hell they are making micro sim, nano sim slots? 
What next 1mm sim that we can can not pick by hands.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

there will be considerable reduction. Initially there should be atleast a $100 to $120 fall.
And I donot expect SIM cards to get any smaller


----------



## R2K (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What will be the price of iPhone 4 &amp; 4S after iPhone 5 launch?*

It might fall but not as low as 20K that you are expecting. Not in next 2 years atleast.

And how do you know iphone5 will cost more than 50K. Who is gonna throw away that kinda money on a freaking phone?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

rider said:


> Why the hell they are making micro sim, nano sim slots?
> What next 1mm sim that we can can not pick by hands.


I read somewhere that Apple is doing so that they can reduce the size of the device. I say its a tactic by apple to use a non-standard SIM design so that only selected GSM providers can issue the SIM card. else the device gets smuggled into different countries and people can use it without any issue

BTW I have seen a "Cell Phone" which used a Credit Card sized SIM card


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 17, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTW I have seen a "Cell Phone" which used a Credit Card sized SIM card



ooo which phone ??


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> ooo which phone ??



I think it was Ericsson, it was ages ago . you know the large sim card package when vendors used to provide till couple of years ago (may be even now).. those are actual standard sim cards.



> full-size SIM (1FF), mini-SIM (2FF), micro-SIM (3FF) and nano-SIM (4FF)


*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/GSM_SIM_card_evolution.svg


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope u ll see ~2.5k to 3k reduction in 4s


----------



## Empirial (Aug 17, 2012)

techlover said:


> First of all where the question of nano sim comes in? ...as per latest leaks of the parts of iPhone 5(or whatever Apple may call it  ) it can also be micro sim only
> 
> 
> Apple wont leave the whole Indian market to Samsung
> ...



 Hmmm....So you mean to say that Apple will produce two variants of iPhone 5, one with Nano Sim & other with Micro Sim (For Global Markets)?


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2012)

^ nooooooo they wont


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 17, 2012)

the new i-phone should be cheaper by comparison when the previous gen's  were  released cause now with improved tech ( slimmer screen, better proccy) it would be crazy if the apple guys put price tag of 500-700 $.
no way the sales will go up..... but still its the i phone we are talking about, we are actually crazy to spend 50000/-rs on a frigging phone.
(and by we, i meant  "not me" )


----------



## Shah (Aug 18, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> There will be decrease of 100 US$ in the price of both





thetechfreak said:


> there will be considerable reduction. Initially there should be atleast a $100 to $120 fall.
> And I donot expect SIM cards to get any smaller



Is it a guess? or Do you guys have any believable source?



havoknation said:


> They will never lower down the prices of 4 and 4S as after the release of 5, all IP4 and 4S from abroad will land to India for sale. They guys think that if something is not selling out there then India is the right place


Considering the fact that the price of iPhone 4 was increased(iPhone 4 8GB is 37K while the discontinued iPhone 4 32GB was 40K), I too think that there will not be any reduction. But, the sudden fall in the price of iPhone 3GS (from Aircel) to clear the stock, confused me.




amruth kiran said:


> the new i-phone should be cheaper by comparison when the previous gen's  were  released cause now with improved tech ( slimmer screen, better proccy) it would be crazy if the apple guys put price tag of 500-700 $.
> no way the sales will go up..... but still its the i phone we are talking about, we are actually crazy to spend 50000/-rs on a frigging phone.
> (and by we, i meant  "not me" )



I can't get your point. For which one you want the Apple guys to put a price tag of $500-$700?


For all those who asked how do you know that iPhone 5 will be priced more than 50K, Remember that the 32GB model of 4S itself costs around 51K.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 18, 2012)

> Is it a guess? or Do you guys have any believable source?


When ever a new iphone is released, its previous models get a price cut of 100$, and the new one gets the old price tag i.e. 650 US$, but this time there are chances that they may increase the price a lil bit, say 50-100$


----------



## techlover (Aug 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> When ever a new iphone is released, its previous models get a price cut of 100$, and the new one gets the old price tag i.e. 650 US$, but this time there are chances that they may increase the price a lil bit, say 50-100$



Increase the price????  why do u think so?


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 20, 2012)

what will be expected price of 3gs ?


----------



## Shah (Aug 20, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> what will be expected price of 3gs ?



iPhone 3GS will be discontinued. That's why Aircel slashed the price of 3GS to clear the stock.


----------



## demansional (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the same exact thing will happen to the iPhone 4 & 4S as iPhone 3G and 3GS once iPhone 5 comes out. If you look at their history, there is a slight pattern in Apple's marketing strategy regarding pricing.


----------



## sudeepht (Aug 21, 2012)

I think even if Apple reduces the price of iPhone 4, it might not be such a good idea to buy it because of the reception issues on account of its faulty antenna design. I believe Apple will keep the price of iPhone 5 same as iPhone 4S and reduce the price on iPhone 4S by $100 or so. That's what they did with iPad 2 after introduction of iPad 3. Similarly, they have kept the prices of most new MacBook Air's and Pro's more or less the same (and even cut prices on some models), except for the 15 inch retina display model.


----------

